

UK seizes rnbxclusive.com, owners arrested, website visitors threatened - sehugg
http://dajaz1.com/2012/02/14/so-the-uk-government-gets-in-on-seizing-domains-music-websites-seized/

======
bri3d
The source of this news is amusing - as they allude to in one sentence of the
linked article, their own domain was siezed by US authorities for over a year,
and eventually given back after legal wrangling.

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111208/08225217010/breaki...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111208/08225217010/breaking-
news-feds-falsely-censor-popular-blog-over-year-deny-all-due-process-hide-all-
details.shtml) gives a horribly biased overview of the events behind the
dajaz1 seizure.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
I guess I'm not too familiar with what happened, are there any "unbiased"
overviews of the events? I doubt the feds would give any information period.

~~~
sehugg
Well, you can read what the RIAA thinks about it, along with an
informationless non-statement from ICE:
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111209/03385017020/ice-
ad...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111209/03385017020/ice-admits-to-
returning-domain-while-riaa-threatens-dajaz1-with-more-legal-actions.shtml)

Or you can read the almost-totally-redacted FOIA document dump:
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111214/03264917079/freedo...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111214/03264917079/freedom-
information-document-dump-ice-about-domain-seizures-almost-totally-
redacted.shtml)

The court case is under seal, so I can't point you to any relevant court
documents. Heck, even Senator Wyden raised a fuss about it:
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/12/wyden-domain-
seizur...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/12/wyden-domain-seizure/)

I don't have much reason to doubt the accounting of events described in the
TechDirt article -- although it does contain a fair amount of editorializing.

If the government would remove the seal and speak up instead of remaining mum,
we'd have another side to the story, and maybe we could eliminate this
perceived "bias".

------
mindstab
How did this domain seizure work? I understood it when it happened in the US
since they own .com and are the jurisdiction for registrars like godaddy.com,
but how does this work from the UK?

~~~
jvoorhis
With cooperation from Rackspace.

    
    
       Domain servers in listed order:
          NS.RACKSPACE.COM
          NS2.RACKSPACE.COM
    

The domain resolves to 83.138.166.114 which hosts a takedown page within
Rackspace's UK datacenter.

------
dchest
The placeholder page looks fake to me. Any confirmation from SOCA?

~~~
sehugg
This ZDNet blog apparently got confirmation from SOCA:
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/london/uk-authorities-take-
down-a-...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/london/uk-authorities-take-down-a-us-
domain-could-it-happen-to-you/3039)

------
GigabyteCoin
... back in 2010 (should be the end of the full title)

dajaz1.com is very much alive and prospering right now.

~~~
pyre
I think there's some confusion here. dajaz1.com was seized back in 2010 by the
_US government_ , but the title is about a different site/domain that has
recently be seized by the _UK government_. Not only seized, but the admins
have been arrested, something that did _not_ happen in the case of dajaz1.com.

